# Screening Vs Consulting in Hospital Setting



## heidib (Apr 3, 2009)

In my hospital, our anesthesia department provides screening/clearance for patient's scheduled for surgery.  EVERY patient scheduled for surgery at our hospital in seen by a NP (working under anesthesia dept).  We obviously do not bill these screenings but the decline in cancellation rates of surgeries has been our primary goal of this program.  

Now my question -there are times when the patient's ailments, such as cardiac issues, previous problems with anesthesia, etc cause concern and would necessitate a consult with an anesthesia MD to give an opinion of whether the patient is healthy enough to withstand the surgery under anesthesia.  

With the proper criteria, the 3 R's of a consult, there should be no reason why our Anesthesia MD couldn't bill for a consult in those cases.  Am I right?  Any input would be appreciated.


----------



## FTessaBartels (Apr 6, 2009)

*If the documentation supports*

Yes, you are right. If this is not a routine screening, but an actual request for a consultation and the documentation support that service, you should be able to code the consult. 

F Tessa Bartels, CPC, CEMC


----------

